# Cool pic. while fishun on the Weeb. 8/22/2011



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, ok maybe this isn't a big deal, but it was for me. He was on the frontage road along the Weber river. This is a "Golden" folks. Don't see that many!!!!! :shock: 
Here's the deal, I'm close to 78 now and have spent most of my spare time outdoors and have never, never, gotten this close to such a regal/beautiful bird and so, -----------, I had to post. Sorry folks. Just happened to have my camera with me. WOW!
P.S. Did catch several reasonable sized rainbows on the river with the Sparkinator.  Just wading the river with Sparky.

[attachment=0:jui7gotq]Eagle 2.jpg[/attachment:jui7gotq]


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

That is so cool. Love seeing goldens, and to get that close, WOW!

PS: We need to go catfishing!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

No need to apologize Leaky. That's an awesome bird and it's pretty cool you got close to it.

Good thing it didn't snatch up the Sparkinator!


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

That is so cool nice shot.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## klacc (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats on being so close. It is always great seeing beautiful animals so close.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice shot!


----------

